# Jenny Lind Fislerville Glass Works



## joanne59 (Jan 19, 2005)

I need some help identifying this flask and estimating value.  I searched Kovels and couldn't believe how many variations there are!

Jenny Lind flask

 Approximately 9 3/8 inches tall, open pontil, I'm not sure if the lip is applied (to me it looks more rolled!)  In some light it looks aqua, in other light more of a pale lime green.

 Please let me know what additional information you need and if you'd like more photos of specific parts of the flask.


----------



## diggerjeff (Jan 19, 2005)

http://search.famsf.org:8080/view.shtml?keywords=%57%6F%72%6B%73&artist=&country=&period=&sort=&start=1&position=9&record=107336

 http://www.greatantiquebottles.com/fl008text.html

 http://www.liveauctioneers.com/auctions/ebay/276656.html

 check out these links and look very close at the lip of your bottle.
 this flask has been reproduced over the years  and some are actually fairly good reproductions . you should check these resources also, McKearin's American Glass Or McKearin & Wilson American Bottles .
 your bottle looks very authentic,but something about the lip seems wrong. i am no expert on these type flasks, but i know we have a few here . lets see what others say before we call it a repro. i hope it is not!!


----------



## joanne59 (Jan 19, 2005)

diggerjeff -

 Thanks for the links, those are the same ones I found LOL!  Mine definitely does not have the double lip.  

 Here's another picture of the lip:


----------



## joanne59 (Jan 19, 2005)

I just did a Google search for Clevenger bottles - none of the ones I found look anything like mine (the repros/copies had the double lip).  I'm stumped!

 Later... another Google search for Jenny Lind Flask, can't find anything that looks even close to mine [&o]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Joanne , 
  I'm sorry to say that I believe your Flask is a repro . Whether it's an early Clevenger Brothers repro. or not I can't really tell. Examine the bottle very closely and see if you see the initials C B are embossed on it anywhere . Some of the early Clevengers were marked. The early Clevengers have a market and are getting to be very collectible. I have seen authentic Lind's with several different lip treatments , So this isn't a sure way of telling if an example is original or not. 
  I was told by Jeff Noordsy that you can tell the Repro's by the neck. If you look at your neck very carefully you will see that it goes down rather straight from the lip and then tapers out rather quickly when it gets to the body of the bottle. And on the original ( like in lobeycats pic) the neck tapers gradually all the way from the lip to the body of the bottle. If you examine the pics of your bottles neck and of the one lobeycat has pictured I believe you will see the difference and understand what I'm trying to explain.   
    Brian


----------



## joanne59 (Jan 20, 2005)

I was afraid of that.  Thanks for everyone's help anyway!


----------

